# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Balustrade for elevated deck

## quigs

Hi Folks,
I am in the process of completing a new deck, extending an existing one by 8 metres. The deck is along the side of the house with the view and about 1200mm off the ground.  The existing section is made of three horizontal timber rails, about 150 by 35, and three gal wires between the gaps.  The timber is stained and split, and I think I should replace the whole thing.  The big issue for me with a timber rail balustrade, is that it is exactly at eye level when sitting with a cold one trying to admire the view. 
I am thinking that a strained wire balustrade would deal with the view issue, and puzzle the cockies a bit too (they chew on the existing one).  My questions: 
Must I have a rigid top rail?  Do I need some sort of spacer to keep the wires properly spread, as in a rural wire fence?  What are the down sides to this idea? 
Thanks for your thoughts. 
Quigs

----------


## quigs

I am now answering my own question.   
Wire balustrades are quite affordable and look good, if you go about them the right way.  There are now comprehensive regulations about cable balustrades and most Councils seem to have adopted the same regulations. 
I am going with a wooden top rail and an intermediate post between the verandah posts.  That will give me a wire span of about 1100, so the issue of straining to fit within allowable deflections is covered.  It is apparently quite possible to do this yourself and I estimate my 27m of balustrade will cost me about $1200.  The most expensive component will be the top rail, which will be shaped hardwood handrail, as used on stairs.  Since it will be in 2200 sections, it will be replaceable if the cockies decide to chew on it.  The wires will be stainless steel at 80 mm intervals strained with bottle screws.  It is a 'U' shaped deck so the wire will be in three sections, which puts the cost up a little.  After a bit of a search on the net, I found keblestrading.com in Dandenong, who seem to have everything I need. 
I hope this is useful to someone else with the same dilemma. Miami Stainless (steel-fittings.com) also seem to have all the necessary things. 
Quigs

----------


## goldie1

Have a look here http://www.renovateforum.com/f196/ha...ndposts-96388/ for some examples of rails with wire 
If memory serves 1500mm is the max distance between supports for wires and 80mm apart. Some of the places who supply 
wire and fittings will do the swanging. You just give them the measurement between posts and they make them up.

----------

